

NASA's new spacesuit - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/28/tech/social-media/apparently-this-matters-nasa-z2-spacesuit/index.html?hpt=hp_c3

======
cloudwalking
Terrible article. "It needs a beer holder! For your beer! Roll Tide!" Come on.
Here's a better one: [http://www.space.com/25231-nasa-z2-spacesuit-tech-
design-vot...](http://www.space.com/25231-nasa-z2-spacesuit-tech-design-
vote.html)

